# Darkscares haunted attraction



## Meg (Sep 20, 2011)

Has anyone who interviewed this weekend heard from the the Darkscares team about being hired or not?


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.
I don't know of anybody. 
Have you tried contacting Dark Star? She's a member here.


----------

